# Lector SATA DVD-RW..... que no para ni un momento..

## HitMaker

Pues es eso, que no para de intentar leer y leer, siempre, como en loop infinito, salvo que meta un CD y se calma. Lo raro es que abro la bandeja y se cierra rápidamente o ni siquiera se termina de abrir y se cierra solo  :Sad: 

Mi fstab:

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

La placa es una P5E-VM y tengo el kernel activado las cosas por defecto aunque he quitado al JMicron PATA que no uso nada PATA ahora y lo de SCSI está por defecto en el kernel...

Dmesg no muestra nada raro, la unidad es reconocida, de hecho los CDs los lee bien y tal...

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

------

Y luego para el firefox, hay algún paquete de codecs/plugins de video/audio? uso 64bits y vamos el java y el flash bien pero el video/sonido nada de nada, el konqueror va bien gracias a que tira del mplayer creo.

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se te debe haber estirado la correa que tracciona entre dos poleas, la del motor y la del tractor de la bandeja. He visto esa falla mil veces.

Si tengo razón, debería fallar también si le desconectas el cable de datos y le dejas solo el de power.

Salud!

----------

## HitMaker

Pero lo raro es que en windows no hace nada, y con un CD dentro lo lee y se queda parado ya en cuanto a actividad.

Vamos que lo de la bandeja es lo de menos, me refería más a que no para de de intentar leer aun no teniendo nada dentro (la lucecita venga a encenderse y tal)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, si es software entonces no sabría indicarte, supuse hardware por que la falla que describes se parece muchísimo a como te decía mas arriba, la correa de tracción estirada. 

Y no, no tiene nada que ver con la bandeja, tiene que ver con la parte mecánica donde se asienta el pickup que también depende de la misma correa si sube o baja.

Era solo mi suposición, si no es eso, ni idea.   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

```
fuser -k -m /dev/cdrom
```

Eso te dirá quién lo estaba tratando de usar y lo matará.

Cuidado, esa orden es peligrosa, si se te reinician las X o algo parecido no me responsabilizo de ninguna pérdida de datos. Avisado quedas, no te pongas a hacer nada ni interrumpas cualquier cosa para ejecutarla.

----------

## HitMaker

Pues ni idea, todavía no probé el comando pero, ahora ya no hace nada raro, no lo entiendo, tan sólo grabé una imagen con k3b y nada más... y ahora no hace accesos siempre, está quietecita... a saber!

----------

## Txema

Cualquiera sabe con estas cajas negras infernales xDD

Puede que fuera incluso el buffer de datos, que estuviera lleno de datos corruptos y al grabar algo lo ha vaciado y ya funciona, pura suposición  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: al principio habría pensado lo mismo que Inodoro, que fuera algo de Hardware... ^^"

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No eres el único ya hace algun tiempo atras cambie mi flamante lectora quemadora SATA por un IDE debido a ese mismo problema e incluso muchas veces ni leia ni escribia  :Razz:  , creo que es problema del sistema.

----------

